# I Just Received An Email From Lhcf ...



## joy2day (Oct 5, 2016)

I just received a weird email with what I assume is another member's full name, referencing an error message she must have reported, not me.

I am not sure why or how our email addresses are crossed.


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 5, 2016)

I think it's spam with a link to a potential virus. Nikos is aware and currently working on it.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 5, 2016)

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/recent-emails-received.801817/


----------



## joy2day (Oct 5, 2016)

Got it. Thanks Nikos!


----------



## Loveygram (Oct 7, 2016)

I also got an email from lhcf  saying another member  just requested a password change on my account. All of my social media accounts have recently been hit as well. What a mess!!!!!


----------

